# Welches Netzteil?



## general_failure (11. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich plane, wie einige hier, mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Rechenschieber anzuschaffen Nun bin ich nur nicht grade der extreme Hardware-Experte, und frage mich, wieviel Watt das Netzteil wohl für meine Auswal benötigen wird, da die Preise bei Netzteilen ja weit gefächert sind.
Also, hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Prozessor:Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Grafikkarte:XFX GeForce 8800GTS 550M, 640MB DDR3 XXX
Mainboard:ASUS P5N32-E SLI, 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2048MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800,CL 4
Festplatte (x2):Seagate ES Serie 250GB
Soundkarte:Terratec Aureon 5.1

Ich denke, dass sind alle Komponenten, die da wichtig sind.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen Tip bezüglich des Netzteils geben könnte=)
mfg
GF


----------



## danieltaucher (11. November 2007)

Hi, Gute Konfiguration. 
Als Netzteil würde ich dir das Corsair TX650W vorschlagen.

mfg


----------



## general_failure (11. November 2007)

Sind 650W nich ein wenig heftig? Ich bin beim Googlen auf diese Seite hier gestoßen:
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/energieverbrauch.html
Und der Rechner dort hat mir einen Maximalverbrauch von 305Watt ausgespuckt. Also dürfte ich doch mit dem 400W-Netzteil, dass ich mir ausgesucht hab, doch sogar etwas drüber liegen oder?
mfg
GF


----------



## danieltaucher (11. November 2007)

Naja natürlich ist es kein Problem wenn du eines mit weniger Watt nimmst. Nur für die Zukunft wäre es eien Überlegung wert. Evt. Steckst du mal eine 2. GF 8800 GTS im SLI dazu. Oder mehrere Platten.
Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst würd ich dir das Corsair VX450W raten.

mfg


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2007)

Natürlich kann man ein Netzteil nehmen, dass die Leistung des PCs grade so aufbringen kann. Nur muss man berücksichtigen, dass diese 300Watt konstant geliefert werden müssen und auch eventuelle Aufrüstungen berücksichtigen. Von daher für ich sagen, dass ein 500Watt Netzteil ausreichend und zu empfehlen ist. Dabei sei noch gesagt, dass die Netzteile von Enermax konstante Spannungen liefern (für die Stabilität des Systems entscheidend) und die Liberty Serie ein Kabelmanagement bietet so dass überflüssige Kabel einfach vom Netzteil entfernt werden können und so der Luftstrom verbessert wird.


----------

